# Black Woman And Child Being Terrorized By Neighbors



## Kanky (Jul 13, 2020)

The police have refused to help her. 

https://abc7ny.com/6314156/


VALLEY STREAM, Long Island (WABC) -- A single mother on Long Island says she is the target of ongoing threats and racist harassment at her home.

Jennifer McLeggan a registered nurse, owns a home on Sapir St. in Valley Stream. She claims a man has been throwing feces and dead squirrels in her yard.


McLeggan says she has video of him committing the acts, and he as allegedly threatened her saying she can, 'be erased.'

McLeggan moved into the home two and a halfyears ago. Her suburban dream quickly turned into a nightmare when her next door neighbors, who are white, made it clear she as not welcomed. The single mom claims it began with harassment over her yard.

"I bought the property when I was pregnant and, this is the truth, the property was in bad shape. I'm trying my best to make every effort to clean the property. I've done my best to clean the property. I mow the lawn, when there's snow out here I'm shoveling the snow by myself," McLeggan said, "I'm doing what I can to keep the property clean. I kept on noticing dog feces. I kept on noticing ticket ordinances from the Valley Stream Village town. I keep getting tickets. I keep seeing dog feces. I installed a camera here. I caught my neighbor throwing dog feces in front of my property. I took that video to court and I won a judgment."

McLeggan has posted signs outside her home detailing the aggression in case she is harmed. Her neighbors are now gathering around her, refusing to let her be pushed out.

"In case something happens to me here, then somebody would know I'm in the house with a baby. If I die in here, at least cops would see the sign," McLeggan said.

On Sunday, Nassau County detectives were investigating. McLeggan says she has photos of her neighbors with a gun in a black face mask in the middle of the night, spitting on her property.

Erica Coreas says she, too was harassed when she first moved in, but not to this level.

"We're just trying to give her as much love and support as we can," Coreas said.

The neighbors have now rallied behind McLeggan. The goal now is for the mother and her toddler to live in peace. McLeggan fears police have their hands tied.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jul 13, 2020)

See. This is that bull. And then they tell us, "Why are you playing the race card?" "Why do you have to make everything about race?" "I've never seen any racism." "Are you sure it happened that way?"


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 13, 2020)

I don't understand from the story why the police's hands are tied if she's got a judgement against the dude.  It seems like a restraining order shouldn't be a problem and the cameras should pick up repeat behavior.   

I realize everyone has different sensibilities but at this point she needs to get on whatever list she needs to and buy a gun and watch some youtube firing tutorials.   If somebody who has already proved hostile brandishes a gun, then you have to assume they intend to use it at some point.   While I get the sentiment of letting everybody know that if something goes down to go look directly for xyz person, ain't no way I wouldn't have something waiting on they  if they come through.  If I gotta go out, I'm trying my best to take the assailant with me.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jul 13, 2020)

I saw this and watched the videos he’s trying to intimidate her, I hope her and her child are not harmed.


----------



## Kanky (Jul 13, 2020)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I don't understand from the story why the police's hands are tied if she's got a judgement against the dude.  It seems like a restraining order shouldn't be a problem and the cameras should pick up repeat behavior.
> 
> I realize everyone has different sensibilities but at this point she needs to get on whatever list she needs to and buy a gun and watch some youtube firing tutorials.   If somebody who has already proved hostile brandishes a gun, then you have to assume they intend to use it at some point.   While I get the sentiment of letting everybody know that if something goes down to go look directly for xyz person, ain't no way I wouldn't have something waiting on they  if they come through.  If I gotta go out, I'm trying my best to take the assailant with me.



Yes, she needs to buy a gun immediately and learn how to use it. A shotgun for home defense and a handgun. Maybe a large dog or two. Even if she can't afford the to train dogs for defense they can provide early warning. This is the craziest situation and I don't know why folks on twitter are calling for protests like that will help her situation. They'd be better off starting a go fund me to raise money for her to buy a house elsewhere.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 13, 2020)

Kanky said:


> Yes, she needs to buy a gun immediately and learn how to use it. A shotgun for home defense and a handgun. Maybe a large dog or two. Even if she can't afford the to train dogs for defense they can provide early warning. This is the craziest situation and *I don't know why folks on twitter are calling for protests like that will help her situation*. They'd be better off starting a go fund me to raise money for her to buy a house elsewhere.


Twitter got one trick and it's "to protest" so no matter what the problem, the answer is protest.   Those people out harassing her neighbors at 1 in the afternoon ain't go be nowhere to be found in the middle of the night when these people typically come armed.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 13, 2020)

I thought Twitter was also good for hunting these racists down and getting them fired.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 13, 2020)

She needs a major restraining order.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 13, 2020)

Also, is he receiving major fines/tickets?!! Surely he. an be arrested for trespassing, defacing property...


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 13, 2020)

This is one town away from my neighborhood. My Aunty & BFF live in Valley Stream. 
I feel like marching...


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 14, 2020)

For anyone suggesting she get a gun, it is very difficult to legally buy a gun in New York State. Her application would be reviewed by the very same police department that refuses to protect her - it is doubtful that they would approve her application.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Jul 14, 2020)

Wish her community would take turns camping out in front of the door and keeping watch. I’ve seen similar before.


----------



## CurlyNiquee (Jul 14, 2020)

Scum of the earth.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 16, 2020)

PhonyBaloney500 said:


> Wish her community would take turns camping out in front of the door and keeping watch. I’ve seen similar before.


A brother has made arrangements for other black men to shift on and off and protect her house. There is a protest going on for her as we speak.

Apparently the guy doing it is off his rocker and harasses EVERYONE who purchases that house. There are restraining orders, tickets, fines, etc. But its not just one guy. There are pictures on her twitter of him and another young guy around her home with long rifled guns. Thats literally intimidation. The police really dont see this guy as a threat. She needs to lawyer up and get them into action. No politician or police officer would tolerate any citizen on their property with a gun....but they allow this to happen to citizens. They really will kill her. She needs to be prepared to shoot to kill. I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## Lute (Jul 17, 2020)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> A brother has made arrangements for other black men to shift on and off and protect her house. There is a protest going on for her as we speak.
> 
> Apparently the guy doing it is off his rocker and harasses EVERYONE who purchases that house. There are restraining orders, tickets, fines, etc. But its not just one guy. There are pictures on her twitter of him and another young guy around her home with long rifled guns. Thats literally intimidation. The police really dont see this guy as a threat. She needs to lawyer up and get them into action. No politician or police officer would tolerate any citizen on their property with a gun....but they allow this to happen to citizens. They really will kill her. She needs to be prepared to shoot to kill. I wouldn't hesitate.



Is there something in that house... that the harasser is trying to protect?


----------



## vevster (Jul 22, 2020)

I don’t understand why this guy is being protected. 
Oh yeah, he’s white.


----------



## Kanky (Aug 18, 2020)

They were arrested, charged and released on bail. 










						White Long Island couple arrested for harassing black neighbor
					

A white couple on Long Island was arrested for allegedly harassing their black neighbor by repeatedly shooting pellets across her yard and leaving feces on her lawn, officials announced Monday. Joh…




					nypost.com
				




A white couple on Long Island was arrested for allegedly harassing their black neighbor by repeatedly shooting pellets across her yard and leaving feces on her lawn, officials announced Monday.

John McEneaney, 57, and his 53-year-old girlfriend, Mindy Canarick, are accused of carrying out the attacks on neighbor Jennifer McLeggan from October 2017 — when she moved into her Valley Stream home — until last month, according to Nassau County District Attorney Madeline Singas.

McLeggan, a 39-year-old single mother of a 2-year-old daughter, brought attention to the alleged harassment last month by listing the allegations on a handwritten sign attached to her door and posted on Instagram.

The mother claimed she was targeted because of her race, but Singas said her office’s investigation “did not find evidence to support a hate crime charge.”

The probe did, however, find “a pattern of harassing conduct against Ms. McLeggan,” the DA said.

McEneaney is accused of firing a pellet gun across McLeggan’s lawn and striking a nearby street sign at least 20 times, officials said.

Canarick allegedly left dog droppings on McLeggan’s property in May 2019, Singas said.

Singas said she was “heartbroken” when she saw the sign posted on McLeggan’s door.

“This conduct crossed the line between being a bad neighbor and into the realm of criminality,” she said.

McEneaney was charged with criminal mischief and harassment. His girlfriend was charged with criminal tampering.
A white couple on Long Island was arrested for allegedly harassing their black neighbor by repeatedly shooting pellets across her yard and leaving feces on her lawn, officials announced Monday.

John McEneaney, 57, and his 53-year-old girlfriend, Mindy Canarick, are accused of carrying out the attacks on neighbor Jennifer McLeggan from October 2017 — when she moved into her Valley Stream home — until last month, according to Nassau County District Attorney Madeline Singas.

McLeggan, a 39-year-old single mother of a 2-year-old daughter, brought attention to the alleged harassment last month by listing the allegations on a handwritten sign attached to her door and posted on Instagram.

The mother claimed she was targeted because of her race, but Singas said her office’s investigation “did not find evidence to support a hate crime charge.”

The probe did, however, find “a pattern of harassing conduct against Ms. McLeggan,” the DA said.

McEneaney is accused of firing a pellet gun across McLeggan’s lawn and striking a nearby street sign at least 20 times, officials said.

Canarick allegedly left dog droppings on McLeggan’s property in May 2019, Singas said.

Singas said she was “heartbroken” when she saw the sign posted on McLeggan’s door.

“This conduct crossed the line between being a bad neighbor and into the realm of criminality,” she said.

McEneaney was charged with criminal mischief and harassment. His girlfriend was charged with criminal tampering.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Aug 18, 2020)

Charged and released why am I not surprised


----------



## Kanky (Aug 24, 2020)

A little off topic, but this scenario is a good example of why I am opposed to gun control. The neighbors have grandfathered in guns, but she can't legally buy a weapon to protect herself from racist crazies because of all of the new rules and red tape. It is too late to keep guns out of the hands of criminals. At this point all new gun laws can do is keep guns out of the hands of people who need to defend themselves. If her situation hadn't gone viral on twitter then who knows what might have happened to her.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Aug 24, 2020)

Kanky said:


> A little off topic, but this scenario is a good example of why I am opposed to gun control. The neighbors have grandfathered in guns, but she can't legally buy a weapon to protect herself from racist crazies because of all of the new rules and red tape. It is too late to keep guns out of the hands of criminals. At this point all new gun laws can do is keep guns out of the hands of people who need to defend themselves. If her situation hadn't gone viral on twitter then who knows what might have happened to her.



Why can't she apply for a gun license and then buy for a gun?


----------



## Kanky (Aug 24, 2020)

lavaflow99 said:


> Why can't she apply for a gun license and then buy for a gun?


It takes forever and the same cops who didn’t care that she was being terrorized have to approve it. Meanwhile I impulse bought 2 new guns last month because why not?


----------



## vevster (Aug 25, 2020)

Kanky said:


> It takes forever and the same cops who didn’t care that she was being terrorized have to approve it. Meanwhile I impulse bought 2 new guns last month because why not?


You cant be licensed for guns in NYC unless you are law enforcement or carry payroll or like monies.  Unless something has changed.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Aug 25, 2020)

Kanky said:


> It takes forever and the same cops who didn’t care that she was being terrorized have to approve it. Meanwhile I impulse bought 2 new guns last month because why not?



Oh I was thinking she had a record or psych issues.

So she can get a license...she just had to be diligent, patient and go through the proper channels.  

I suspect it is tough and time consuming in every state to get one especially these days.....but in this climate it is worth the wait.

I learned in my gun training classes that in Maryland, anyone can buy a rifle legally without a license   I don't know about NY but if there is a will, there is a way.

Guns up ladies!!!


----------



## beloved1bx (Aug 25, 2020)

Desus & Mero interviewed the woman and she goes through the whole story. It's worth a watch.

A few things:

She lives in Long Island (not in NYC) but as someone stated upthread, it might not be easy to get a gun license in general in NYS but I'm not familiar with gun laws here
The neighbor who is harassing her is the son of a cop
The sign on her door did help her because it kept getting shared on social media and eventually went viral
This guy named 'FLOW' was the first to show up at her door to post up overnight to keep watch. (He joins the interview in the above video)
Lots of people from all over the greater NYC area have shown up to show support, including gangs


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 28, 2020)

Lute said:


> Is there something in that house... that the harasser is trying to protect?


This is like straight out of a movie! What is the history of that house?


----------



## vevster (Sep 5, 2020)

What is the story with the child’s father?

Those are some good people supporting her.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Sep 18, 2020)

beloved1bx said:


> Desus & Mero interviewed the woman and she goes through the whole story. It's worth a watch.
> 
> A few things:
> 
> ...



Gangs???  Yeah...  ole boy might want to slow his roll...  gangs are not known for their patience!


----------



## meka72 (Sep 18, 2020)

Kanky said:


> A little off topic, but this scenario is a good example of why I am opposed to gun control. The neighbors have grandfathered in guns, but she can't legally buy a weapon to protect herself from racist crazies because of all of the new rules and red tape. It is too late to keep guns out of the hands of criminals. At this point all new gun laws can do is keep guns out of the hands of people who need to defend themselves. If her situation hadn't gone viral on twitter then who knows what might have happened to her.


This is such a good point that I’d never considered.


----------



## bzb1990 (Jan 3, 2021)

Kanky said:


> The police have refused to help her.
> 
> https://abc7ny.com/6314156/
> 
> ...


Bumping this
I know ppl IRL this has happened to in Canada but not to this level. Here they slander to make it sneakier.

I hope she is doing okay now.


----------

